# Sticky  Threads about Suicide and Crisis Resources



## Drew

We know you must be feeling pretty bad if you are thinking about posting a thread about suicide.

While SAS exists to provide support, a public discussion forum is not the place to get support when you are feeling suicidal.

*If you or someone you know is currently in danger, please dial 911 immediately (or if you are outside of the USA, please call your emergency phone number).

Where to go for help

Reading:*

Suicide: Read This First

*Online:*

IM ALIVE (available 7pm-10.30pm EST on limited days, check website for up to date times!)
Samaritans email support: [email protected] (24/7)

*USA*

Hopeline: (800) SUICIDE (784-2433) / (800) 442-4673 / (800) 442-HOPE (4673)
(877) 838-2838 Veterans Peer Support line
(800) 784-2432 Spanish-Speaking suicide hotline
(877) 968-8454 Teen-to-Teen peer counseling hotline
(800) 472-3457 Grad Student hotline
(800) 773-6667 Post-partum depression hotline
(800) 799-4TTY (4889) TTY

Suicide.org: USA by State
National Alliance on Mental Illness: USA, by State
Suicide Hotlines: 1-800-784-2433
CrisisLink: 703-527-4077 / 1-800-273-TALK (8255)

*USA-GLBT*

The Trevor Project: 24/7 crisis & suicide prevention helpline for GLBTQ youth. 1-866-488-7386

*Australia*

Lifeline: 1300 13 11 14
Online Chat Support: Teen Counseling
Beyond Blue - The National Depression Initiative 1300 22 4636

*Canada*


Kids Help Phone: (800) 668-6868 (For kids and teens.)

*New Zealand*

Lifeline New Zealand:
Lifeline Auckland: (9) 5222-999
Outside Auckland: 0800 111-777

0800 543 354 (24/7 365 days)

*Republic of Ireland*

Samaritans: 1850 60 90 90 (Deaf or Hard-of-Hearing Minicom: 08457 90 91 92)

*UK*

Samaritans: 08457 90 90 90 (Deaf or Hard-of-Hearing Minicom: 08457 90 91 92)
If you are a child, Childline: 0800 1111

*Belgium*

Zelfmoordpreventie: 02 649 95 55 (24/7)

*France*

Suicide Ecoute: 01 45 39 40 00

*Germany*

TelefonSeelsorge
0800 - 111 0 111 (ev.) (protestant)
0800 - 111 0 222 (rk.) (roman catholic)
0800 - 111 0 333 (Kinder / Jugendliche) (for kids/teens)


*Japan*

Tokyo English LifeLine
03 5774 0992 (Free, anonymous telephone counseling. 9am - 11pm daily)
03 3498 0231 (Face to Face)


*Malaysia*

Lifeline Malaysia: 603 - 92850039 (Counseling Services)

*Netherlands*

Korrelatie: 0900-1450 (workdays, 0900-1800 local CET)

*International*

Suicide.org: Countries, Non-USA
Befrienders Worldwide: international non-profit with 31,000 volunteers in over 40 countries.


----------

